# Clintons take down russian plane 71 killed.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok this one makes me go HMMM. 3 executives from the company the Clinton's sold uranium to were on that plane. Including the financial minister. This is part of the uranium one scandal. That Hildo made millions from selling the United States uranium to the Russians.

Yeah I know it's a big conspiracy theory at this point. Happened across this on another site and just passing it along. Wouldn't put it past them to take out the people on the other side in Russia if a investigation starts up again.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If they did, it would not surprise me in the least.

They got rid of Ron Brown in 1996.

They have had lots of practice and plenty of money to execute an executive action.

IIRC Brown's office files we well ransacked at the same time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It would not surprise me as well.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Just more names on the Clinton Body Count list.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

What happened? Did Hillary smile at the plane as it flew by?

Could have been Chelsea, . . . either one would wreck a coal carrier.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Both of them give new meaning to the "evil eye".

Two piles of rancid dog shit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It is quite odd that 4% of the passenger manifest on a single crashed plane would be tied to the Clintons.
I mean, that's a strange coincidence.
If another name pops up that gets tied to them in any way, I'll be fully convinced.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Last thing the pilot saw:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is being discussed at a Russian-language message board I often read. Unfortunately, this will remain a conspiracy theory for the general public.
Many lives lost..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TG said:


> This is being discussed at a Russian-language message board I often read. Unfortunately, this will remain a conspiracy theory for the general public.
> Many lives lost..


TG, could You give us some insight as to what the people are thinking/saying about this from your country?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> TG, could You give us some insight as to what the people are thinking/saying about this from your country?


I'm so sorry but I don't feel like I can safely get into details on this topic online, I travel to US for work, to Russia (visiting relatives) and back a lot so it's-better to stay silent. Hope you understand.
I'm really sad for the people who died, that's the most I should say right now.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

One site said CVR (voice) and FDR (data) recorders were recovered. What they show and what we're told
they show might be 2 different things! What little wreckage remains reminds me somewhat of the Roselawn Indiana 1994 crash
of an ATR-72 American Eagle 4184


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I'm so sorry but I don't feel like I can safely get into details on this topic online, I travel to US for work, to Russia (visiting relatives) and back a lot so it's-better to stay silent. Hope you understand.
> I'm really sad for the people who died, that's the most I should say right now.


I understand TG.

I had a good friend in school from the middle east (graduated, got a job, and now a citizen) and when I asked about sensitive topics he replied: "the walls have mice and the mice have ears..." He feared for his family.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I'm so sorry but I don't feel like I can safely get into details on this topic online, I travel to US for work, to Russia (visiting relatives) and back a lot so it's-better to stay silent. Hope you understand.
> I'm really sad for the people who died, that's the most I should say right now.


Psst ...... she cant talk, she's KGB! :vs_shocked:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good golly this plane hit hard! Look at this pic of the damaged data recorder!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

With that impact, body buckets and it burned.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Psst ...... she cant talk, she's KGB! :vs_shocked:


If not, I can understand why she practices survival in a Siberian gulag.:vs_laugh:


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

TG, Are you trying to interfere in our elections??

Being that you are KGB and all???

Haha!


----------

